# Calf cramps while warming up, any suggestions?



## rainbows (Feb 19, 2005)

For about the last 5 months, whenever I'm warming up at the start of TKD class, my calves have been cramping up badly. And it's getting worse, they're starting to cramp up when I'm sparring and occasionally when I'm doing parallel stance punching. It's really annoying and it's starting to really interfere with my training. I can't really cut down on training at the moment because my black belt pretest is in 3 weeks.
Any suggestions? (preferably quickly?)


----------



## GAB (Feb 19, 2005)

rainbows said:
			
		

> For about the last 5 months, whenever I'm warming up at the start of TKD class, my calves have been cramping up badly. And it's getting worse, they're starting to cramp up when I'm sparring and occasionally when I'm doing parallel stance punching. It's really annoying and it's starting to really interfere with my training. I can't really cut down on training at the moment because my black belt pretest is in 3 weeks.
> Any suggestions? (preferably quickly?)


Hi...

Protein, calcium (milk or good soy milk) and bananas...In a blender and drink it...no sugar, try to find a good quality protein mix about 22 gms in a scoop...

Check your blood pressure and other stuff...

Regards, Gary


----------



## dubljay (Feb 19, 2005)

Also try doing a little additional stretching of your calf muscels that may help as well.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 19, 2005)

Bananas, you need the potassium.  Also magnesium but you need to take a calcium/magnesium mix capsule as there has to be a correct ratio. Also take a good multi vitamin complex--not Centrum.  Sounds like a nutritional problem to me. Also see this thread TW


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel ya..I used to get that all the time. Humidity in Japan is always high so in the summer you walk out side and in with in 30 seconds you need to change your shirttraining in that weather is 100 times worse. 

 As has been mentioned you might need potassium. Bananas are good but I dislike them so I try to find a good sports drink that doesnt have tons of sugar in it. Drink one or two about an hour before you train.This will give your body the chance to get the fluids into your system and keep you from blowing chunks from drinking too much fluid close to a workout.   
   Let me know if it works.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Feb 20, 2005)

Hydrate... drink more water, lots of it.  All that extra magnesium and potassium can help, but you can get cramps from having an imbalance of too many electralytes as well.  Your body works on a balance between water and the essental minerals.  An imbalance either way has similar symptoms.

r/

Tim Kashino


----------



## NTDeveloper (Apr 12, 2005)

rainbows said:
			
		

> For about the last 5 months, whenever I'm warming up at the start of TKD class, my calves have been cramping up badly. And it's getting worse, they're starting to cramp up when I'm sparring and occasionally when I'm doing parallel stance punching. It's really annoying and it's starting to really interfere with my training. I can't really cut down on training at the moment because my black belt pretest is in 3 weeks.
> Any suggestions? (preferably quickly?)


 Find a good massage therapist. You may have  some chronic shortening occuring in the muscle that some active release techniques might help to loosen up. A good therapist should be able to diagnose the problem and give you advice on how to address it.


----------

